# Nature Macros



## oldwhitewood (15 Aug 2007)

I've just bought a new camera and am getting to grips with it slowly, using the manual aperture mode and letting the camera look after the shutter speed at the moment. Here are some macro shots I've been taking which sum up a kind of methodology I am working towards. Basically I'm trying to photograph these little areas of the garden or whatever what we don't typically see but which hold a mystery and eeriness all of their own. Something like that anyway!
























So yeah anyway there you go. I've got a flickr account http://www.flickr.com/photos/greenbrightly/ where I'm uploading this stuff and also where there are some more straightforward aquarium shots which may be more relevant.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (16 Aug 2007)

There great Neil.

People seem to neglect the tiny flora and fauna that surounds them. Well worth the time a patient's looking for them, and taking the time to capture the miniature landscape in th way you see.

I often go out into north wales on a photo trip. I ofter spend most of my time looking down or under trees, around rocks and dead wood for the more interesting photo opportunities. Every one can photograph a mountain scene, it smaller than that, that it gets difficult.

Crap photo here but you get the gist.




Nice one any way Niel, keep them coming!!!!


----------



## oldwhitewood (16 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. You are spot on with what you are saying this is something which is always overlooked. I've always been really interested in photography but I have always been lacking in the talent really. Macro stuff has always fascinated me, so since I've been using this camera and taking pictures with the supermacro function I'm amazed at this other world where you can capture these weird images. If you could see me you'd crack up, I am there lying on my front with my lens a few cm away from a patch of dirt and moss!   That neighbours think I've gone crazy.

But I'm just really tired of seeing people take pictures of the sky, flowers and landscapes you know?

Anyway enough rambling.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (16 Aug 2007)

I know exactly what you mean mate, very much so.

Im always looking round trees, in grass, under things, you are NOT allone!
Landcapes are so pass-ahy, macro is the new black!

Cheers,
Graeme.


----------



## oldwhitewood (16 Aug 2007)

Nice one, that is good. 

I think the next stage for me has to be to get a tripod and figure out shutter speeds, so I can take shots in low light and also under expose them to make them look more darker and mysterious.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Aug 2007)

A tripod is very handy. If your getting alot of low down shots ie, when you on the floor, get a bean bag or mini tripod, something i realy need.
As for shutter speeds etc, have a go at shooting in (M) mode. You will see the camara has an exposure reader. This when using half pressed shutter button, will tell you, with the settings you have selected, how over, under or bob on your exposure will be.

I could go on but without a context, its hard to explain.!


----------



## George Farmer (17 Aug 2007)

Refreshing photos, Neil.  Thanks for sharing.

I love your concept.


----------



## zig (18 Aug 2007)

Weirdo's


----------



## George Farmer (18 Aug 2007)

zig said:
			
		

> Weirdo's


yep!


----------



## oldwhitewood (19 Aug 2007)

Some more shots along the same theme.


----------

